# grognasse



## letidod

Bonjour!
Je suis en train de lire Alabama Song de Gilles Leroy et j'ai trouvé le mot grognasse dans ce phrase où l'on décrit Scott:
"L'homme délicat (...) s'accommode aujourd'hui des bras de n'importe quelle grognasse à l'encolure cernée de gris"
El hombre delicado se acomoda hoy en los brazos de cualquier _________ con escote rodeado de gris...
¿c'est bien la traduction? qu'est-ce que grognasse veut dire?...
Merci beaucoup,
Leti


----------



## swift

Bonjour Letidod,

Voici deux définitions qui pourraient t'éclairer, à toi de trouver l'équivalent castillan  :



> Grognasse : Femme laide et antipathique. Source : http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/grognasse/38353





> _Vulgaire
> _*A.  −*  Fille ou femme.
> *B.  −* _En partic., péj._*
> 1.*  Femme sans charme, vieille et laide.
> *2.*  Prostituée. Synon. pop. _poufiasse._
> 
> Source : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/grognasse


Bon courage !


swift


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonsoir.
En résume: "femme laide et grincheuse". Il s'agit de trouver l'équivalent en espagnol de "fea y cascarrabias".


----------



## swift

Salut Tina !

J'avais une voisine qui se prénommait Erica, mais je crains que ce nom ne soit pas très idiomatique .

Je m'effacerai...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut letidod,

Sans regarder les définitions, c'est d'abord la prostituée qui m'est venue à l'esprit...
Les phrases suivantes te donneront peut-être plus d'indications ?


----------



## swift

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Les phrases suivantes *nous* donneront peut-être plus d'indications ?



Oui, je crois .

Moi aussi, j'ai pensé à la prostitué tout de suite. Peut-être parce que ça ressemble un peu à "poufiasse" ?

(Content de te voir par ici)


----------



## Dentellière

Cualquier golfa  ?


----------



## swift

Dentellière said:


> ¿Cualquier golfa?



¡Pero bueno! Yo me había reservado los improperios para el horario de adultos (son las 14.19 por acá).

Et puis, pourquoi cet acharnement avec l'idée de la prostituée ? Peut-être la bonne femme était juste un peu vieille et renfrognée...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

swift said:


> [...] Et puis, pourquoi cet acharnement avec l'idée de la prostituée ? Peut-être la bonne femme était juste un peu vieille et renfrognée...


Oui, oui. Mais elle a aussi une hygiène douteuse, cf. « l'encolure cernée de gris ». 
(les enfants sont-ils bien tous couchés à cette heure ?)


----------



## Dentellière

L'homme délicat (...) s'accommode aujourd'hui des bras de n'importe quelle grognasse à l'encolure cernée de gris"

Es ese  "_n´importe quelle_" que me da la idea...

pero ..tal vez sólo yo lo veo así ...


----------



## swift

Ah oui tiens ! Je n'avais pas fait attention... Je pensais plutôt à une femme comme la grand-mère des jumeaux dans _Le grand cahier_ d'Agota Kristof...

Et pourquoi cet homme voudrait-il se lier avec des vieilles hargneuses ? Cela n'a pas beaucoup de sens...

Oui, Dentellière. Tu as raison. C'est moi qui ai des problèmes de compréhension .


----------



## Víctor Pérez

La frase corresponde a la crítica que la esposa del "hombre delicado" hace del sentido de la higiene de este.

Así que tranquila, *Dentellière*, se refiere bien a cualquier fulana.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut,

Pour ceux que cela intéresse, le contexte est sur cette page.  Il a des problèmes d'hygiène aussi, cet homme.  

Moi, en raison du synopsis


> Son livre se veut à mi-chemin de l’œuvre biographique et du roman : les épisodes clés du destin de cette femme, sombrant avec son mari dans l’alcool et de folie


 je comprends que la _grognasse_, c'est justement sa femme, qui se définit comme telle.


----------



## swift

Nicomon said:


> Moi, en raison du synopsis  je comprends que la _grognasse_, c'est justement sa femme, qui se définit comme telle.



Salut Nicole !

Non, je ne crois pas...


> Je crois bien que je suis en train de perdre mon mari. L’homme *délicat, si tatillon naguère* et doté d’un odorat soupçonneux, s’accommode aujourd’hui des bras de n’importe quelle grognasse à l’encolure cernée de gris. Il ne sent même plus sa propre haleine, fétide, irrespirable. Il s’habitue à baisser. Epouse la pente. La précède, qui sait ?


Il y a plutôt un contraste entre l'homme qu'il était auparavant et celui qu'il est aujourd'hui.

Et merci pour le contexte ! 

Bises,


José


P.S. Et pour la traduction ? Mujercilla ?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Je ne suis pas non plus d'accord avec toi, *Nicomon*. 

La femme critique la dégradation hygiénique du mari. Qu'il ait dans les bras d'autres femmes ne semble pas l'inquiéter autant que celles-ci ne soient pas très nettes. Juste avant la phrase qui nous occupe elle est catégorique: 



> tout s’autoriser à l’intérieur de la plus grande propreté


----------



## Athos de Tracia

swift said:


> Et pour la traduction ? Mujercilla ?


 
¿*Mujerzuela*?


----------



## swift

Athos de Tracia said:


> ¿*Mujerzuela*?



Cuestión de uso, tal vez...

De la Olímpicademia:



> *mujercilla 2.     * f. p. us. Mujer perdida, de mala vida.



De esto me queda que yo siempre formo parte de las estadísticas del "poco usado" .

Bisous,


J.-


----------



## shautieh

Pour rajouter de l'eau au moulin, une grognasse est aussi (et peut-être avant tout) un terme très familier pour parler d'une femme quelconque (ni une pute ni une fille particulièrement facile donc). Aussi, "ma/ta/sa grognasse" est une façon (également très familière) de désigner "ma/ta/sa petite amie".

Ici je voie bien une femme quelconque avec tout de même un accent péjoratif marqué. Une pétasse quoi (dans le sens familier, donc pas une pute).


----------



## swift

Bonsoir Shautieh,



shautieh said:


> Aussi, "ma/ta/sa grognasse" est une façon (également très familière) de désigner "ma/ta/sa petite amie".



Cela mérite trois oh ! 



> Ici je vois bien une femme quelconque avec tout de même un accent péjoratif marqué.



Justement, c'est aussi le sens de "mujercilla" en castillan.

À plus ,


swift


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- guarra (tiene aquí el doble sentido de mujer poco limpia como el de mujer promiscua)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Nicomon

Víctor Pérez said:


> Je ne suis pas non plus d'accord avec toi, *Nicomon*.


  Eh bien... disons que je me suis gourrée.  

J'avais compris, bien sûr, que la femme critique la dégradation de l'hygiène de son mari.  Mais comme il est question qu'elle sombre dans l'alcoolisme avec son mari... j'ai interprété - à tort - qu'elle se traitait de grognasse. 

Mais bon... j'ai au moins trouvé le contexte.


----------



## shautieh

swift said:


> Cela mérite trois oh !


C'est peu utilisé mais ce sens là existe bien  Il faut que ce soit dit avec une pointe d'humour (pour marquer le second degré) et un sourire sinon ça peut ne pas passer par contre, surtout si la grognasse en question est là /D. Bien dit, ce terme devient d'ailleurs très affectueux.



swift said:


> Justement, c'est aussi le sens de "mujercilla" en castillan.


"Mujer perdida, de mala vida."                      me semblait un peu fort, mais peut être que le sens en est atténué dans le langage populaire ?

Au plaisir


----------



## letidod

Merci beaucoup à tous!
Vous avez été très, très gentils!
Je crois qu'en espagnol on dirait effectivement "guarra", guarrilla o incluso cerda... 
En tout cas, j'ai bien compris le sens grace à tous!


----------



## sasadogar

*NUEV A PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour,
je veux savoir le sense de cet expression dans le contexte suivant (le roman "les yeux jaunes des crocodiles");

"Tu as fait face parce que tu étais une *grognasse-née*, plus vénale et impitoyale que la plus rouée des putains".

Merci


----------



## Mederic

sasadogar said:


> Bonjour,
> je veux savoir le sense de cet expression dans le contexte suivant (le roman "les yeux jaunes des crocodiles");
> 
> "Tu as fait face parce que tu étais une *grognasse-née*, plus vénale et impitoyale que la plus rouée des putains".
> 
> Merci


Ce texte est d'une finesses remarquable!
Je tenterai "una zorra nata"

A+


----------



## sasadogar

Merci beaucoup,

la verdad que esta novela tiene unos personajes que tienen unas discusiones hirientes hirientes,


----------

